# Hamilton Intra-Matic - Buren Cal, 1281



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw a photo of watch with this movement on a watch blog some weeks ago, and set out to look for one on the net. Bid and got one yesterday - arriving from Germany sometime this week. I love the Buren 1281 movement with the mini-rotor.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Now that's what I call a movement. :thumbup:


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Wowza! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

these are lovely movements, not the two fine adjustment screws for both the rate and beat adjustments. the only issue i come across is when the hands stop going round, doesn't have a cannon pinion that can be tightened like normal watches


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is a photo of the movement from my Hamilton Thin-o-matic. But I don't believe these micro-rotor movements were a great a success --- not enough mass in the small rotors.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, you're quite right - they don't have the staying power of a conventional, large rotor. But still lovely to look at!


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

As a newcomer to watches, I am finding some of these movements fascinating!

The work that goes into them is astounding!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

They also used this movement as the base for a chronograph, looks very cool as all the auto work is hidden


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Lovely!

Here's the movement in my old Intra-matic: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=86817&view=findpost&p=860874

Mine's movement is marked Hamilton, but it's basically the same movement. There's a bit of information on this in the post I linked.

I'm sure you're going to enjoy it.

-wotsch


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, it's the Buren with an "H" stamped on it. They're lovely movements. I can forgive the slight inefficiency in the power reserve when they're not being worn.


----------



## craftvn (Oct 22, 2014)

beautyfull movement


----------

